# Dare I ask for your help again?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You were all so incredibly kind and supportive when Timi was in the calendar contest that I hate to impose again, but there is another contest, and the prize is just so fabulous that I could not resist entering Timi one more time - it is a brand new wardrobe for Timi!
And so far it seems to be a small scale contest, with no "celebudogs" entered,so I think that there is a very good chance that this time Poodle Power could win it for Timi (which would be especially ironic since the contestants are primarily Yorkies).
It is a Facebook contest, you just have to go to the page and "like" Timi's picture ONE TIME only (hooray)!
If you would be so kind as to help us out, please PM me for the link❤?
Win or lose, I promise that it is the last contest that we will enter and pester you about - I really don't want to be "that friend" who is always asking for something!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I pm'd ya!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I did too!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gosh everyone, I am overwhelmed by the response.
N2, your PM did not come through! But of course I will send the info to you!
Now I realize that I should have said that anybody who would be kind enough to do this for us, please just respond here, and I will PM you with the info!
If anybody who has already PM'd me did not get a reply, please let me know - apparently The PM system here is not perfect either!
Thank you, thank you, thank you everyone!❤


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

She got my vote!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Not on FB so can't help, but all good wishes for a big Timi win!


----------



## coffee&curls (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't have Facebook otherwise Timi would have my vote every single day. I sure hope she wins!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

It's too bad that all of the pictures can't be on one page. You have to scroll down to find the one you're looking for. But I finally found it!

I hope she wins!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gee, my PF friends have been so kind, but some Facebook friends are really hurting my feelings.
There seriously seems to be a direct correlation between how recently and how much time I have spent helping someone and how likely they are to ignore me on this (detailed explanations of how to pad train a puppy, why to wait on spaying, etc.) Why just last week I spent so much time helping someone to decide if they were really ready for a new puppy or not, but could they spare me 30 seconds to find Timi's picture and click "like".... Not that you try to help someone to get something in return, it just hurts my feelings to find out that they didn't even appreciate it that much, you know?
On the bright side, there have been a few total strangers who did make the effort, and that does restore the faith in humanity a little ?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Gee, Tiny, people we think are friends sure do show their true colors don't they. Sorry you have been disappointedthat way, recently.

I have voted for you "in spirit" as I am not on facebook. I just wish that counted for real!


Best of luck. Timi should win!

VQ


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Count me in, PM me the link please.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope Timi wins ! Let us know how the count progresses.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Done, Timi's doing good!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Viking Queen said:


> Gee, Tiny, people we think are friends sure do show their true colors don't they. Sorry you have been disappointedthat way, recently.
> 
> VQ



There's always two sides to every story of course, but overall, I agree. 
You know, when you do a kindness for someone, it IS always nice ( if at all possible), to return the favor in some way. It certainly doesn't mean that you have to of course, but it's always a nice gesture if you do. 

I remember in 2007, while being a part of a group on a message board who donated money to help a fellow poster and dog owner who had just lost everything she owned in a fire, including her beloved horse and cat. I couldn't donate much, but I did want to help in some small way. A couple of weeks later, I privately emailed the lady, asking her if she would please stop calling me names on the board. Well, she shared the email with all of her friends, and then, off and on for 5 years after that, I got blasted and continuously accused of trying to "bribe" her, and also stalk her, saying that my donation was not genuine, that I was just trying to get something from her. That was not at all true. ALL I wanted was for her to stop calling me names on the board. A simple and small request. Yet, they decided to make it into something big and horrible. 

So you really never know about people, and why they do what they do. I guess you just need to go into it, thinking that perhaps they will never return the favor. When you have that kind of mindset, then hopefully you won't get hurt if they don't ever return the favor.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well you'd think that 97% of the dogs in New York were yorkies by that set of pics!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Just voted for Timi! I also have several family members with fb voting tonight. I think if Timi wins you should have a couple of pics here titled " Timi in the City". She can show off her new clothes. I am always fascinated when your pictures have the NYC skyline in the background ( from the dog park I think ??) Good Luck!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Well you'd think that 97% of the dogs in New York were yorkies by that set of pics!



Lol, I didn't want to say, but yes it is primarily a yorkie contest - how cool would it be if a poodle got the win!
So far it looks like it might only take 150-200 votes for the win. 
I think I will wait until the night before the contest closes to post in all the Facebook poodle groups asking for help - don't want to make the two who are comfortably ahead think that they have to push too hard until it is too late for them to do much about it!
Though as un-responsive as the other Facebook people have been, not sure if that will be enough....


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

StormeeK said:


> Just voted for Timi! I also have several family members with fb voting tonight. I think if Timi wins you should have a couple of pics here titled " Timi in the City". She can show off her new clothes. I am always fascinated when your pictures have the NYC skyline in the background ( from the dog park I think ??) Good Luck!!



Thank you so so much - every single vote really matters in such a small contest!
More NYC skyline pictures can easily be arranged lol Timi is the consummate city poodle?
That dog park is right outside the city, across the river, so we do get great views from there!


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

PM the link to me. I'd be glad to help out.....I'm sorry, I can't help you out....Opie will. 
MULLY


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mullyman said:


> PM the link to me. I'd be glad to help out.....I'm sorry, I can't help you out....Opie will.
> MULLY


Thank you! Timi would be proud to have Opie's vote!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Please pm me the link. I would love to see Timi win.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

please pm the link to me as well!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, you all are really coming through for Timi!
Win or lose the contest, you have really warmed my heart, and that is a real win!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Count me in too Please.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I had an idea - I asked a good friend who has thousands of friends on her list to share and she did so very sweetly - and the votes are starting to come in!
Between all of us, we may really be able to do it this time squeee - new wardrobe for Timi!


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well I had an idea - I asked a good friend who has thousands of friends on her list to share and she did so very sweetly - and the votes are starting to come in!
> Between all of us, we may really be able to do it this time squeee - new wardrobe for Timi!


Yeah, I have 7,000 subscribers on my YouTube channel. I had thought about shouting this out, but then thought better of it as whoever is running the contest might look at it like stacking the box and disqualify you. Better safe than sorry.
MULLY


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

TrixieTreasure said:


> It's too bad that all of the pictures can't be on one page. You have to scroll down to find the one you're looking for. But I finally found it!
> 
> I hope she wins!



I think you weren't looking in the right place. There is no scrolling down to do, Timi is right at the top.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope I voted in the right place as I had to scroll down too. I am pretty sure it was correct as it had Timi's picture and a bunch of comments. No hardship scrolling though lots of very cute dog pictures.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Pm'd you for the link.

Rick


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

CT Girl said:


> I hope I voted in the right place as I had to scroll down too. I am pretty sure it was correct as it had Timi's picture and a bunch of comments. No hardship scrolling though lots of very cute dog pictures.


Yep, Timi was down quite a ways. I found him though.
MULLY


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Link me! :clover:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mullyman said:


> Yeah, I have 7,000 subscribers on my YouTube channel. I had thought about shouting this out, but then thought better of it as whoever is running the contest might look at it like stacking the box and disqualify you. Better safe than sorry.
> MULLY


Oh no, that would not disqualify us, that is exactly how folks win these contests!
If it would not been an imposition, I would be extremely grateful if you would ask your followers to help!❤?❤


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Also, I don't know if this would help really, but for those who don't have FB, maybe you can ask one of your friends (who does have it), to vote on your behalf? That way, you can still feel like you've helped get a vote in for Timi. Just a thought.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I think you weren't looking in the right place. There is no scrolling down to do, Timi is right at the top.


Lily, since we are already Facebook friends, Timi's picture will show up at the top because Facebook will show your friend's posts first.
Unfortunately somebody who I am only PF friends but not Facebook friends may have to scroll (but hopefully a black poodle won't be difficult to spot amongst all the cute Yorkies).


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

CT Girl said:


> I hope I voted in the right place as I had to scroll down too. I am pretty sure it was correct as it had Timi's picture and a bunch of comments. No hardship scrolling though lots of very cute dog pictures.



As long as you found her picture, then you were in the right place. I can't answer why the picture was at the top for some, and for others, we had to scroll down to find it. But that was okay with me. I too enjoyed looking at the other adorable doggie pictures. A lot of them even had adorable outfits on!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

We are up to 82, right now 140 is the number to beat!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Have I missed sending the info to anyone? We are still running behind by about sixty votes...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

91, with 146 the number to beat right now. I am hopeful that Mullyman's followers can get us closer to them, and perhaps when we get down to the wire the Facebook poodle groups can get us over the top.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

yes, mullyman can perhaps help out. it's facebook, after all, and no one objects to crowd "likes." in fact the person running the contest is probably hopeful of garnering as many "likes" for his/her page as possible, even if secondary.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> yes, mullyman can perhaps help out. it's facebook, after all, and no one objects to crowd "likes." in fact the person running the contest is probably hopeful of garnering as many "likes" for his/her page as possible, even if secondary.



Yes, I do believe that increasing their page likes is why they run the contest - don't think that they care where the likes come from.
Me, I just want to get Timi a pretty new wardrobe ?


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Can you PM me the link, if it's not too late?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mom2m said:


> Can you PM me the link, if it's not too late?


No not at all too late - we have until the morning of December 19th!
Timi is behind by 81 votes, but I get the sense from looking at the front runner's page that they are beginning to bottom out, so we might just be able to catch up and get ahead with more than a week to go! We still have Mullyman's shout-out in his podcast to look forward to!
And I would very much appreciate it if anyone who has already voted might be kind enough to share the link on their walls and ask their friends to help as well❤? Poodle people usually have lots of other poodle people amongst their friends, so you may just find a few who are willing to help.
It is still a close race and every single vote means so much!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Question - I see that the front runner in the contest went on her own and posted on the wall of every friend who voted for her "Thanks for voting for my girls so and so, I am posting this here in the hope that some of so and so's friends will also vote for my babies", along with the link for the contest and instructions on how to vote.

This strikes me as kind of rude to post on somebody else's wall without asking them. I have had some friends share it on their wall themselves, and I was very grateful for that. 
Am I wrong, would it be acceptable to post the same for Timi on my friend's walls? This person has gotten out in front by doing it, but I don't want to be rude to people who were kind enough to vote for Timi, what do you think, would it be rude?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

No opinions on this?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i only have a skeleton account so there's no wall, but, yeah, i think it's kind of rude to do it without asking first. have you talked to mullyman about using his youtube channel to help out? if people are posting on others' walls without permission, youtube is fair.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> i only have a skeleton account so there's no wall, but, yeah, i think it's kind of rude to do it without asking first. have you talked to mullyman about using his youtube channel to help out? if people are posting on others' walls without permission, youtube is fair.


Yes Mullyman did kindly say that he would give a shout out in his next video.
And yes, it just strikes me as rude to post it on someone's wall without asking them.
Meanwhile I wonder if anyone here who has already voted for Timi would be kind enough to share with their friends on their wall?
I would be so grateful if you would❤?
It looks to me like the front runner has dried up their sources,have not gotten any votes today. So it is entirely possible that we could catch up and pass them - we still have a week left to get those votes in!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

patk said:


> i only have a skeleton account so there's no wall, but, yeah, i think it's kind of rude to do it without asking first. have you talked to mullyman about using his youtube channel to help out? if people are posting on others' walls without permission, youtube is fair.


If it's who I think it is, I believe she did ask the people who are putting on the contest, to make sure it was okay to do that. Not sure if she got permission first from her friends though, but she doesn't strike me as someone being vindictive or underhanded. I don't know her personally, but after reading the woman's wall this evening, I'm touched by what she shared with her friends. Talking about the contest, she sounded very humble, even going as far to say that she wishes the best for whoever wins, and God bless them.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I looked at the FB page this morning, and it looks like Timi is still in second place, about 82 votes behind. She needs more!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Axeldog said:


> I looked at the FB page this morning, and it looks like Timi is still in second place, about 82 votes behind. She needs more!


Well we have a week to work on it! 
It is very frustrating - I would say that I get maybe a 1% return rate of the people that I ask on Facebook, and I just don't understand why people are so fixed upon ignoring me - you would think I was asking for money, not 30 seconds of their time! 
In fact I think that I might seriously get a better responce if I were doing a gofundme to buy the prizes than trying to win them for Timi! 
I just don't get it ?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hardly ever use my FB page (since I spend so much time here), but I did just put a message on my page asking people to vote for Timi. I hope that helps.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I hardly ever use my FB page (since I spend so much time here), but I did just put a message on my page asking people to vote for Timi. I hope that helps.



Thank you so much, I really appreciate that! 
If a bunch of our Poodle Peeps can each get Timi one or two extra votes it will really add up!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh well, no matter how hard I try, we are still about 90-100 votes behind. Unless Mullyman's followers come through with lots of votes, I think it is a lost cause.
I love you all for how wonderfully supportive you have been, and I promise I am never entering Timi in anything again☺


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Hopefully she can pull ahead. You may post on my wall. I don't use it though so I don't think it will help.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Hopefully she can pull ahead. You may post on my wall. I don't use it though so I don't think it will help.



Thanks, I just don't know why it is too much to ask for people to spend maybe 30 seconds voting, but I guess it is.
Even though we got some votes today, we are behind by a hundred. Geez, it seems like you have to reach 5,000 people to get a hundred votes.
Unless Mullyman's audience is highly responsive, I just don't think that we can catch up....


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

It's primarily a Yorkie contest, and perhaps that's why it's hard to keep up with the votes. Maybe entering a Poodle in a Poodle contest, or in a contest with all breeds, would be an easier win. Not saying that a Poodle shouldn't win in a Yorkie contest, but just saying when 97% of the contestants are Yorkies, it might be harder to win. That's why you have to work harder, to get the win.

Another thing to consider is, 11 days before Christmas, a lot of people have a lot of other things on their minds. I'm just trying to think of reasons, and that could be one of them.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, wow, wow - how deep into obsessive hatred can a person go!
Not only is Trixie Treasue stalking me on Facebook under a false name (the ONLY way that she could possibly see Timi's entry in the contest, because I have blocked every single variation of her name, and for good measure her husband's name, and on Facebook when you Block someone, your profile and anything that you write or post anyplace becomes invisible to them), 
But she actual GOT in CONTACT with the front runner in the contest, and not only told her the utter lie that I was "trash talking" the woman in poodle groups, but she shared with her the strategies that we discussed here?
I know this for a fact because the woman that she spoke to, so deeply disturbed by the things that she said to her about me, contacted me out of the blue to discus it.
And she comes here and tells you all how she voted for Timi and is rooting for her when she is actually staying up nights trying to figure out how to ruin it for Timi?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Wow, wow, wow - how deep into obsessive hatred can a person go!
> Not only is Trixie Treasue stalking me on Facebook under a false name (the ONLY way that she could possibly see Timi's entry in the contest, because I have blocked every single variation of her name, and for good measure her husband's name, and on Facebook when you Block someone, your profile and anything that you write or post anyplace becomes invisible to them),
> But she actual GOT in CONTACT with the front runner in the contest, and not only told her the utter lie that I was "trash talking" the woman in poodle groups, but she shared with her the strategies that we discussed here?
> I know this for a fact because the woman that she spoke to, so deeply disturbed by the things that she said to her about me, contacted me out of the blue to discus it.
> And she comes here and tells you all how she voted for Timi and is rooting for her when she is actually staying up nights trying to figure out how to ruin it for Timi?




First of all, I'm NOT trying to ruin it for Timi! THAT IS TOTALLY FALSE! I would like for Timi to win. Just like I would like all of the other dogs to win. I don't ever play favorites, and in fact, I "liked" probably about 20 different dog pictures in that contest. That's my right to like as many pictures that I want, and root for any or all of the dogs that I want. 

Secondly, I have not gone under any other name than my real name on FB. I modified my name about a year ago ( actually, I think it was in Feb. of this year), so maybe if TP wants to be sure that I can't see her on FB, then she needs to go back in and block me again. 

Thirdly, I NEVER told the front runner that TP was trashing her! That is a complete lie! I told the front runner the truth, that TP had thought the front runner was rude for going in and asking friends of friends to vote for her. I didn't say anything that wasn't the truth. I wouldn't have thought it was nice for ANYONE to say that about anyone, and I thought the front runner deserved to know about it. Call me a snitch, that's fine, because that's what I am. I also told the front runner, as well as the people who are putting on the contest, what TP had said about bringing in all of her FB groups on the last day and pushing the top 2 contestants out. For a contest that is suppose to be fair ( AND fun), I would have told the same thing to the people putting on the contest regardless of who it was that said it. I don't appreciate people who are trying to be sneaky and underhanded, and I wouldn't feel true to myself if I hadn't spoke up about it. 

The bottom line is, a contest is suppose to be fair for all contestants. I voted for Timi and I voted for a lot of other dogs. I did nothing wrong.

One last thing that I would like to say is, I believe that TP is making this whole contest too much of a big deal. Yes, it would be nice to win some prizes, but I know for a fact that the contest is being done for fun and for the spirit of the holiday season. Just a bunch of adorable doggie pictures and people voting. Whoever gets the most votes win. No matter if it's TP or someone else, I will be happy for them. Again, I HAVE DONE NOTHING WRONG.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

To address what TP said about me, how deep into obsessive hatred, that's exactly how I think about her. I have forgiven her for all of the horrible things that she has said about me from all of the years past, and into the present. I admit, it's hard to forget when someone has said so many horrible things about a person, but I do find it easy to forgive people. Unfortunately, she is the one who still has so much hatred for me, that she can't let it go. And the ironic thing is, I have never done ANYTHING to her to make her hate me so much. Yes, I can be annoying. Yes, I sometimes share stuff that I shouldn't. But that is not a reason to still hate. In early 2013, she even messaged me through FB, trying to get me to sign up with PetPlan. She sounded very concerned and caring about my pets, and I thought how nice of her to care. I thought to myself, WOW, maybe she IS a nice person, and maybe she HAS let go of the past. Not until later though is when it dawned on me that she actually was just being nice to me because she wanted to help PetPlan, not that she really cared about me or my pets or letting go of anything. I honestly believed her. 

I'm sorry that TP thinks that I have a obsessive hate toward her, but I don't. I feel she is the one who has it toward me.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I got several reports on this thread... Don't make me ban anyone, ok? Stop any reference to anyone "plotting" or "hating" or whatever, and keep to the topic. Next reported post may result in sanctions. Knock it off already!

Barb Plum
Moderator


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

OK, now if anybody else wants to vote for Timi or has any good ideas about how to help her, please private message me -I know that MOST of the people here are on our side?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Even though TP isn't seeing my posts, I still would like to make some suggestions. Because even though she doesn't believe me, I really would like for Timi to win either 1st or 2nd place. But in order to be true to my beliefs, I have to admit, yes I'm also rooting for all of the dogs that are in the contest. Even those who have low votes, I'm trying to encourage people to get with it, and get the votes coming in. I think that everyone deserves a chance to win. So if anyone thinks any of these suggestions might help TP, maybe they could tell her.

The most important thing that I would suggest first is for her to calm down and stop worrying about who is in 1st place. Stop even checking it. Just try to not even focus on that part. Focus more on making it a fun contest. Work hard to get votes ( legitimately), but don't obsess over how many votes you have to get, in order to get Timi over the top, or how many votes Timi is behind. Doing that just depresses a person, and they think about giving up. I saw a post the other day where TP had said that she thinks it's a lost cause. Stop thinking negatively. There's still several more days left, and just remember, anything can happen. Post every day about it on your wall ( even a couple times a day), to ask people to vote. Make sure that it's posted in the news feed as well. If Timi has her own FB page, then do it there too. If TP is a part of any other networking such as twitter, or any of those other sources, tell people about it. I don't THINK that would be against the rules. Take time to "private message" a few ( or many) FB friends asking them to help. Tell family and friends outside of the Internet about it ( neighbors, family, friends, people at the dog park). If they have a FB account, maybe they wouldn't mind taking a moment to log on to FB and get a vote in. 

I don't know, maybe she's already doing all of this, but I just thought it would be worth a shot to share what I think. 

And lastly, those who work hard to make something happen, deserves to have it happen.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Trixie Treasure, just a suggestion, okay ? Why don't you let it go and have respect for TP's post ?

You sure seem to love adding fuel to the fire. Why don't you give it a rest ? It's getting old, you know...


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi said:


> Trixie Treasure, just a suggestion, okay ? Why don't you let it go and have respect for TP's post ?
> 
> You sure seem to love adding fuel to the fire. Why don't you give it a rest ? It's getting old, you know...



Dechi, I respect what you're saying but I honestly don't see it that way. I don't see it as adding fuel to the fire. She's not even seeing my posts so I don't understand how that could be adding fuel to the fire. What she doesn't see, can't bother her. I'm posting to others so that if anything that I have suggested might would help her with this contest, then maybe someone could let her know about it. I thought of my post as being helpful, not adding fuel. I don't know, I guess I don't get it.


----------



## coffee&curls (Nov 18, 2015)

I know your perspective is different and I can respect that, however sometimes when situations reach this point or become unnecessarily tense the most helpful thing that can be done is to walk away and let it be. I think in this instance, especially since your desire is to help, that that would be the best course of action.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

TT if someone quotes you then the OP can see your posts even if she has you on ignore. I think you have an odd sense of what is "helpful" and would agree with others that you leaving this alone is a good idea.

To the world who might be looking, your intention may be good, but if your words are not perceived with good intention then nothing helpful or supportive will come from your words. It isn't always about what one means, but how others hear or reads what you say. If you aren't sure how you will be received then don't say anything.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I thought TT had some excellent ideas - just because they came from her does NOT make them less valuable! She has JUST as much right to post on any thread in this forum as anyone else has. As long as she is not flaming or being hostile (breaking preset rules), I see no reason that she should not be able to participate.

Everything in her post was on-topic of this thread, and included helpful suggestions, so I do not see the problem!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

By the rules of this forum, TT absolutely had a right to offer helpful suggestions to Tiny Poodles. In this case, though, her helpful comments are for someone who doesn't appreciate any feedback from her at all. I cannot imagine why TT cannot accept that and stop offering advice to someone who doesn't want it and is upset by it.

Tiny Poodles and TT have a bad history and a bad present, apparently. To keep the peace, they should BOTH stop interacting. The ignore feature on this forum does not address this problem adequately.

Plumcrazy, you are upholding the rules without applying any context. These 2 people just do not get along.

If TT were really wanting to be kind and helpful, she would not offer advice to Tiny Poodles at all. But sadly, she will not stop. This is just hard for some of us to watch.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> By the rules of this forum, TT absolutely had a right to offer helpful suggestions to Tiny Poodles. In this case, though, her helpful comments are for someone who doesn't appreciate any feedback from her at all. I cannot imagine why TT cannot accept that and stop offering advice to someone who doesn't want it and is upset by it.
> 
> Tiny Poodles and TT have a bad history and a bad present, apparently. To keep the peace, they should BOTH stop interacting. The ignore feature on this forum does not address this problem adequately.
> 
> ...



It is called passive-aggressive. Very effective when one has run out of and been exposed on their covert-aggressive actions.
Not sanctionable on the forum, and highly effective.
And you are correct Minipoo - I block on Facebook, I ignore on the Forum, and what happens - she follows me around on Facebook using a fake name (the only possible way she could see anything that I post there, because I have blocked every single person on Facebook that has ANY variation of her and her husband's names, including when she added her maiden name, so unless she changed her name to "Gertrude Morganheimer", I am invisible to her on Facebook), and she continuously participates in my threads on this forum.

When a reasonable person does not get along with another person, they stay as far away as possible. 
And then there is the kind of person who when they do not get along with someone, follows the person around, inserting themselves into the other's business and "pokes them" at every opportunity.
A skilled moderator would recognize and not permit the latter.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Tiny Poodles, you know I really like you, but when you bring up TT's name, you are inviting her to post her side of the issue, and then the games begin between you and her. While I might agree with many of the things you say, you are not helping yourself or the forum members by posting details of what is happening or has happened between you.

Please, you two, please pretend each other does not exist. You are not going to solve your differences on the forum. This is my last comment on your situation, other than to say I am sorry about all the bad feelings you have.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> By the rules of this forum, TT absolutely had a right to offer helpful suggestions to Tiny Poodles. In this case, though, her helpful comments are for someone who doesn't appreciate any feedback from her at all. I cannot imagine why TT cannot accept that and stop offering advice to someone who doesn't want it and is upset by it.
> 
> Tiny Poodles and TT have a bad history and a bad present, apparently. To keep the peace, they should BOTH stop interacting. The ignore feature on this forum does not address this problem adequately.
> 
> ...


MiniPoo, I respect what you're saying, and I understand that TP doesn't want anything to do with me, but I don't believe I should have to walk on eggshells on this forum, just because someone can't stand me. I also don't believe that I should have to refrain from sharing my thoughts, suggestions, experiences, etc. that might would be helpful to TP or others, just because others don't want to see those posts. 

Therefore, I have to agree with Plumcrazy. I do honestly feel that I should feel free to express my thoughts and suggestions as they come up. I know, and accept, that TP and I have a bad history, but you see, this is where my mindset is so much different than others. And this is PROBABLY why TP and others from the past have had problems with me also...

I'm old school, and I believe in being respectful to all people. Even to those who have hurt me. Yes, I can get mad like everyone else, but I do try my best to keep my emotions under control. What TP said about me recently really hurt me, and I have to admit, I was upset by it, and therefore, felt ( as I always do) a need to defend my actions. But this is where things become different. Someone can hurt my feelings, but within hours, I can totally forgive that person, and move on. I have totally forgiven TP for ALL of the hurtful things that she has said to, and about, me, from the past and even into the present, and from a day ago. So, to me, after once I forgive, I think of that person as I think of ALL people. I can't help the fact that TP can't forgive and move on; I can only tell people how it is for me. 
This is the way I've been my entire life. And I'm SURE this is why people can't understand why I still interact with things that has to do with TP. She hates me, I get that. I don't understand WHY she hates me since I've never done anything to her except to be annoying. To me, even though someone may be annoying, that isn't grounds to hate the person and speak badly about that person for years to come. So how TP feels about me, that's her situation, and her problem. How I feel about TP is, I feel bad that she can't let things go from stuff in the past and move on, but I can't worry about that. I can only do what I know, and that is to forgive those who have wronged me, and treat them like I would treat everyone else who I come in contact with. 
I'm sorry, but that IS how I am, and I don't believe I should have to change my outlook on life, just for some people on a internet forum.

I'm just trying to explain.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This will be my last post on the subject as well. Trixie Treasure, you need to understand you're not only annoying TT.

You're annoying me also and probably a whole lot of people, and taking away part of the fun of being on this forum.

I personnally think you thrive on this drama and are doing it to get attention, so I will not give anymore of it to you.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi said:


> This will be my last post on the subject as well. Trixie Treasure, you need to understand you're not only annoying TT.
> 
> You're annoying me also and probably a whole lot of people, and taking away part of the fun of being on this forum.
> 
> I personnally think you thrive on this drama and are doing it to get attention, so I will not give anymore of it to you.



I do apologize to you Dechi, and to all who feel the same way. I AM sorry. No, I DON'T thrive on this drama. I prefer that we all just have a great time on here. But when I see someone personally attacking me, I feel that I have to defend myself.

I think the best way to avoid the annoyance by me is if TP stopped personally attacking me and speaking badly about me. Perhaps if people can ask her ( just as they're asking me) to stop with the drama, then I really think we can all get along and enjoy our forum.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> Tiny Poodles, you know I really like you, but when you bring up TT's name, you are inviting her to post her side of the issue, and then the games begin between you and her. While I might agree with many of the things you say, you are not helping yourself or the forum members by posting details of what is happening or has happened between you.
> 
> Please, you two, please pretend each other does not exist. You are not going to solve your differences on the forum. This is my last comment on your situation, other than to say I am sorry about all the bad feelings you have.



I am sorry, you are right. Because I have some really great, incredibly supportive and caring friends who gather on this forum, my initial impulse was to run to you for consolation when I heard what she was doing to me. But yes, now I understand that I can't have that either.?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

when I heard what she was doing to me.[/QUOTE]

I'm sorry but I wasn't doing anything to her. When people are in a contest, I firmly believe that everyone should be honest in how they play the game. I would have went to the people who were putting on the contest regardless of who it was. It had nothing to do with the fact that it was TP.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

_*TrixieTreasure*-- "I'm sorry but I wasn't doing anything to her. When people are in a contest, I firmly believe that everyone should be honest in how they play the game. I would have went to the people who were putting on the contest regardless of who it was. It had nothing to do with the fact that it was TP."

*TrixieTreasure*-- "... Call me a snitch, that's fine, because that's what I am. I also told the front runner, as well as the people who are putting on the contest, what TP had said about bringing in all of her FB groups on the last day and pushing the top 2 contestants out..."
_

So it must be your job to seek out people to "tell on us" if we do not live up to your moral code. Good to know.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

*Here are the rules for the contest, per the Facebook post:*
"Attention: All contestants to our Christmas Photo Contest:
NO tagging allowed.
Please don't tag ALL your contacts directly under your entry (Pic) and ask to for the votes. No short cuts. 
But you may share our contest thread on your Facebook wall and ask all your friends to please "LIKE" Roxie in the City's page, then scroll down the contest thread and look for your entry then cast their votes by clicking LIKE. 
++Tagging directly is a SHORT CUT. And your friends don't get to see our page and the wonderful sponsors who donated their products (that they want to promote) for the contest.
++You may only TAG your friends under your pic to thank them for voting.
++And please "LIKE" the sponsors' pages.
The prizes are amazing this year! .
++The photo and the dog should BELONG TO YOU (No stock photos or borrowed photos). As the contest ends, the leading two entries may be asked to verify ownership of the photo and the dog. I regret to inform you that this contest is only for pint sized dogs like me, because the sponsors' items are designed specifically for toy breeds. 
Shipping may apply if you live outside the United States.
Contest starts today. Don't wait to post. The sooner you post, the longer it stays on my wall..and the more "LIKES' you'll get."

There was no rule against using FB groups/friends to get more votes; it was *encouraged* per the rules of the contest... so I am _very confused_ as to why TT would find it necessary to "rat" on TP at all for any reason other than to create drama?

TT, you've got zero leg to stand on here if you're trying to make a "moral high ground" argument. It is absolutely apparent to anyone who has been on this forum for any length of time just what you were up to.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> TrixieTreasure-- "I'm sorry but I wasn't doing anything to her. When people are in a contest, I firmly believe that everyone should be honest in how they play the game. I would have went to the people who were putting on the contest regardless of who it was. It had nothing to do with the fact that it was TP."
> 
> TrixieTreasure-- "... Call me a snitch, that's fine, because that's what I am. I also told the front runner, as well as the people who are putting on the contest, what TP had said about bringing in all of her FB groups on the last day and pushing the top 2 contestants out..."
> 
> So it must be your job to seek out people to "tell on us" if we do not live up to your moral code. Good to know.


I'm not seeking anyone out. TP shared that info on this thread, very publicly. If it had been any other person, I would have done the exact same thing. It doesn't have anything to do with morals. It has EVERYTHING to do with FAIRNESS to OTHERS, who is in the contest. How would you like it if you worked really hard to legitimately receive votes in a contest, only to find out that at the last minute, someone swooped in with 50 or 100 votes, and bumped you out? Maybe it wouldn't bother you, but I really believe it would bother most people. I just feel that everyone deserves a chance at winning. Just like what the people said who are putting on the contest., it is for the fun of it, and in the spirit of the holidays. And I agree. It's all about fun, and the enjoyment of seeing people share pictures of their little babies.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> I'm not seeking anyone out. TP shared that info on this thread, very publicly. If it had been any other person, I would have done the exact same thing. It doesn't have anything to do with morals. It has EVERYTHING to do with FAIRNESS to OTHERS, who is in the contest. How would you like it if you worked really hard to legitimately receive votes in a contest, only to find out that at the last minute, someone swooped in with 50 or 100 votes, and bumped you out? Maybe it wouldn't bother you, but I really believe it would bother most people. I just feel that everyone deserves a chance at winning. Just like what the people said who are putting on the contest., it is for the fun of it, and in the spirit of the holidays. And I agree. It's all about fun, and the enjoyment of seeing people share pictures of their little babies.


Yes, you did not seek out TP. You sought out the people running the contest to tell on her. 

You called yourself a snitch. I take you at your word.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

It's not snitching if it's not against the rules, but it *may* be a rhyming word that starts with the letter that comes after A in the alphabet.

:aetsch:


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

This whole thing is beyond ridiculous. I am dumbfounded by the fact TT will still pursue someone who wants nothing to do with her, who has ignored her all over FB & PF and yet she still finds ways to pursue her. You could have ended it after Plumcrazy's post, but no. Is it so hard to leave her alone? Yes... you have a right to post on any thread, but it is counterproductive to do so when you are clearly not helping, rather just creating drama. In your eyes you may see it as helpful, but what is the benefit to that if the OP wants nothing to do with it?

I believe this whole thing started when the OP mentioned TT "ratting her out" on her on FB. One- she blocked you, why pursue her on FB? Two- What she did is perfectly allowed on the contest. Getting votes is the point of the whole thing!! I do believe you are trying to be kind...in some ways, but you must understand if someone wants to be left alone you should abide by those wishes.

Okay, rant over. My one and only post on this subject.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

sophie anne said:


> *Here are the rules for the contest, per the Facebook post:*
> "Attention: All contestants to our Christmas Photo Contest:
> NO tagging allowed.
> Please don't tag ALL your contacts directly under your entry (Pic) and ask to for the votes. No short cuts.
> ...



The sponsors seemed pretty disturbed when finding out that someone was planning on getting a ton of votes on the last day, and bumping the top 2 contestants out. They even asked me to disclose the contestant ( 2 days after I first told them about it) who was planning on doing this. Up until they asked me, I didn't say any names, and I certainly wasn't planning on saying any names. But they asked me and I told them. They also told me that, unfortunately, there is no rule to stop people from going in at the last minute and bring in a ton of votes, so that they will win. They used a situation, saying it's like when people come in at the last 10 seconds on ebay and bid a real high amount just so that they will win. I told them that I thought that was different because on Ebay, the person is having to purchase the item (s), where they have to pay out money, where as, with this kind of contest, their are actual prizes that is being given out. I asked them if they could possibly just make an announcement, asking everyone to not do it that way, and they said they couldn't because the rules were already set and the contest was already going. They did ask me if I would be interested in helping them for setting up rules for any future contests, and I said I would.


So it's NOT that I told them BECAUSE of TP. I told them because I thought it was wrong, period. When they agreed with me, I knew that I had done the right thing by telling them.

But it's all water under the bridge because there was nothing the sponsors could do about it anyway for this contest. So I say to TP, if she wants to do that at the last minute and get a bunch of FB groups to vote on the last day, and push the other people out so that she can win, then by all means do it. There are no rules to say that she can't. I just hope the sponsors will set up different rules the next time around.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> The sponsors seemed pretty disturbed when finding out that someone was planning on getting a ton of votes on the last day, and bumping the top 2 contestants out. They even asked me to disclose the contestant ( 2 days after I first told them about it) who was planning on doing this. Up until they asked me, I didn't say any names, and I certainly wasn't planning on saying any names. But they asked me and I told them. They also told me that, unfortunately, there is no rule to stop people from going in at the last minute and bring in a ton of votes, so that they will win. They used a situation, saying it's like when people come in at the last 10 seconds on ebay and bid a real high amount just so that they will win. I told them that I thought that was different because on Ebay, the person is having to purchase the item (s), where they have to pay out money, where as, with this kind of contest, their are actual prizes that is being given out. I asked them if they could possibly just make an announcement, asking everyone to not do it that way, and they said they couldn't because the rules were already set and the contest was already going. They did ask me if I would be interested in helping them for setting up rules for any future contests, and I said I would.
> 
> 
> So it's NOT that I told them BECAUSE of TP. I told them because I thought it was wrong, period. When they agreed with me, I knew that I had done the right thing by telling them.
> ...


I'm sorry. Because TP was not breaking any contest rules, your complaints didn't change anything.

Now you know how some of us feel when we complain about your posts, but because you aren't breaking forum rules, it doesn't change anything. Guess life is just not fair.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Mithy said:


> This whole thing is beyond ridiculous. I am dumbfounded by the fact TT will still pursue someone who wants nothing to do with her, who has ignored her all over FB & PF and yet she still finds ways to pursue her. You could have ended it after Plumcrazy's post, but no. Is it so hard to leave her alone? Yes... you have a right to post on any thread, but it is counterproductive to do so when you are clearly not helping, rather just creating drama. In your eyes you may see it as helpful, but what is the benefit to that if the OP wants nothing to do with it?
> 
> I believe this whole thing started when the OP mentioned TT "ratting her out" on her on FB. One- she blocked you, why pursue her on FB? Two- What she did is perfectly allowed on the contest. Getting votes is the point of the whole thing!! I do believe you are trying to be kind...in some ways, but you must understand if someone wants to be left alone you should abide by those wishes.
> 
> Okay, rant over. My one and only post on this subject.


I'm not pursuing anyone. I came here at the end of May thinking that I may would want to talk to TP's breeder about getting a puppy. Then finding out the problems about that, and decided to look closer to home. Within weeks, my health declined again where I'm not able to walk without help. I made the decision that this was not the right time for a puppy. However, since I had owned Poodles for 38 years, I felt comfortable in being here. I didn't come here because of TP, as much as you all would like to think I did. 

As for FB, I see her posting now and then. I don't see her much, but I do see her. I'm not pursuing her. I'm not following her. I can't help it that she shows up on my screen. I'm not under a false name. I only have one name. Please tell her to go back into her settings and type this name to block: Kathy Kessler Melson. If she's doing it right, I shouldn't be able to see her. I modified my name a year ago, so maybe she just needs to redo it. 

I'm trying really hard to be patient with people here, but every time TP or anyone else jumps on me about something, I WILL respond back. If you all want me to stop responding, then I believe that everyone needs to stop responding.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> I'm sorry. Because TP was not breaking any contest rules, your complaints didn't change anything.
> 
> Now you know how some of us feel when we complain about your posts, but because you aren't breaking forum rules, it doesn't change anything. Guess life
> 
> is just not fair.



That's right, it didn't change anything, and that's fine. TP won't be disqualified for doing it, but it will anger and hurt a lot of the contestants who worked hard and legitimately to garner votes for their dogs. But hey, she doesn't care, so I say to her, go for it. I felt that by NOT saying anything to the proper people, that I would be a part of the whole thing. And I didn't want to be a part of that. I felt that certain people had the right to know what was going to be happening. What they choose to do ( or not do) about it, is none of my business.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> That's right, it didn't change anything, and that's fine. TP won't be disqualified for doing it, but it will anger and hurt a lot of the contestants who worked hard and legitimately to garner votes for their dogs. But hey, she doesn't care, so I say to her, go for it. I felt that by NOT saying anything to the proper people, that I would be a part of the whole thing. And I didn't want to be a part of that. I felt that certain people had the right to know what was going to be happening. What they choose to do ( or not do) about it, is none of my business.


That's right. Our complaints about you didn't change anything, and that's fine. You won't get banned for posts that anger and hurt forum members. But, hey, you don't care, so go for it.

Do you really not see the parallel here?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> That's right. Our complaints about you didn't change anything, and that's fine. You won't get banned for posts that anger and hurt forum members. But, hey, you don't care, so go for it.
> 
> Do you really not see the parallel here?



No I don't. First off, TP is the one who "purposely" and "maliciously" always personally attacks me on this forum. I don't personally attack her, and in fact, most of the time, I don't even acknowledge her, and I try to stay away from threads started by her. I have LATELY got more involved because of that contest, but anyone who is really keeping track, knows that I am trying to do what she wants. But then when I mess up and make a mistake and one of the other forum members calls me on it, TP jumps at the chance to stick it to me once again. She can't stay out of it and just let the other member and I take care of the situation. She always has to get involved. Just anything in order to "stick it to me" again.

So maybe, just maybe, her friends could encourage her to stop getting involved with problems that other members have with me. Let US work them out. Like the black dog incident a few weeks ago, I didn't purposely say to myself, oh I'm going to post and cause a disruption. That is not me. I don't PURPOSELY do anything to ruin anything for anyone. I sometimes mess up, yes, and I realize that that is something that I need to work on. But if TP would just stay out of stuff that doesn't even involve her, perhaps the disruption can stop quickly.

Just something to think about.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

TrixieTreasure said:


> No I don't. First off, TP is the one who "purposely" and "maliciously" always personally attacks me on this forum. I don't personally attack her, and in fact, most of the time, I don't even acknowledge her, and I try to stay away from threads started by her. I have LATELY got more involved because of that contest, but anyone who is really keeping track, knows that I am trying to do what she wants. But then when I mess up and make a mistake and one of the other forum members calls me on it, TP jumps at the chance to stick it to me once again. She can't stay out of it and just let the other member and I take care of the situation. She always has to get involved. Just anything in order to "stick it to me" again.
> 
> So maybe, just maybe, her friends could encourage her to stop getting involved with problems that other members have with me. Let US work them out. *Like the black dog incident a few weeks ago, I didn't purposely say to myself, oh I'm going to post and cause a disruption.* That is not me. I don't PURPOSELY do anything to ruin anything for anyone. I sometimes mess up, yes, and I realize that that is something that I need to work on. But if TP would just stay out of stuff that doesn't even involve her, perhaps the disruption can stop quickly.
> 
> Just something to think about.


Yeah maybe you didn't mean to wreck my thread but you did. Nothing has changed.

I don't particularly think that TinyPoodles has handled this situation as I would have and that some of what she has said is more emotional than I understand, but her perceptions are hers and they represent her honest reactions and feelings.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Is the contest still running? I would be happy to vote for Timi!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

kayfabulous6 said:


> Is the contest still running? I would be happy to vote for Timi!


I just had to laugh at this. Yes, lets get back on topic and keep the contest running!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I believe there is still plenty of time to vote this week. Do it now and tell your FB friends.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Mithy said:


> I just had to laugh at this. Yes, lets get back on topic and keep the contest running!


I admit I kind of laughed about it too! Among all of the stuff going on, comes someone who doesn't even know that they are the voice of reason! I think it would be really nice to get this thread turned around and get back to what it's really suppose to be about.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Yesterday afternoon I posted a warning to KEEP THIS THEAD ON TOPIC. What the heck people???? I am now going back to remove any post that doesn't have anything to do with "voting for TP's dog" after my warning post. Every post after this one had better be about the contest & voting or the dog. Got it? Enough already!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you my friends, voting ends Saturday at 1:00 PM EST
If anybody needs the link, please message me. I would be most appreciative if you could ask your friends to vote as well. The administrator of the contest does not care who votes, who asked them to vote, or where you asked them - as long as they are on Facebook and can see my post in the contest, they can vote for Timi❤


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

There are so many adorable little dogs in this contest, including Timi. May the best little doggie win! ( I wish they all could)


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

tiny knows that you did not vote for timi. no need to pretend any more.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

patk said:


> tiny knows that you did not vote for timi. no need to pretend any more.


Pat, people are trying to turn this thread around. I for one want to abide by Plum's wishes. I will not be baited into anything. Like I said, there are a lot of adorable little dogs in the contest, INCLUDING Timi. May the best little dog win. If that's Timi, then I will be happy for Timi and her owner. If it's someone else, then I will be happy for them.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i'm not baiting anyone. i'm stating a fact about the contest and the voting that tp has verified. that is unarguably on topic. others may (and doubtless will) decide for themselves what any one person's claim to having voted for timi is worth.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Timi said "I weally weally wants dem pwizes, can my poodel palz pleeze halps wittle Timi get some real voties?
Lots and lots of dem, pwetty pleeze?
Poodle kisses for everybodies who votes for Souper Timi!!??❤"


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

love the first photo. can you change your contest entry photo? she can "ask" for votes on the contest site, too!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

patk said:


> i'm not baiting anyone. i'm stating a fact about the contest and the voting that tp has verified. that is unarguably on topic. others may (and doubtless will) decide for themselves what any one person's claim to having voted for timi is worth.


I voted for every dog in the contest the first few days that I visited there. And Timi was one of them. I haven't done it recently because I haven't been back to the page. Timi's photo came up on the 4th of Dec., I think ( maybe it was the 6th) and it had some replies below the picture, and I know I voted for her. So I don't know and I can't explain it. Unless I inadvertently pressed it again after once I found out what TP was planning on doing, and that cancelled me out. I don't know. At this point, I don't care. If you want to say I didn't vote, then that's fine. All I care about now is the winner.

You know what? I'm not going to continue to explain myself, to you, or to anybody. I shouldn't have to. This is stupid. I'm done. 

If people continue with this though, I will ask Plum about it. People are suppose to be turning this thread around and making it about Timi. Not about me.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> love the first photo. can you change your contest entry photo? she can "ask" for votes on the contest site, too!



I did not think I could enter that one because I did not take it. The photographer said that I was welcome to share it, but it is not my photo.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so pretty! I love the look on her sweet face in the second one! I just want to give her a kiss on her sweet little nose!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> She is so pretty! I love the look on her sweet face in the second one! I just want to give her a kiss on her sweet little nose!



I know what you mean! The second one is my favorite. And that outfit of hers is to die for! Too adorable!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well friends, now is the time to share the request to vote for Timi anywhere and any place that you can think of!
The bigger the group of people that you can find to share with, the better! It does not even have to be a dog related crowd, if say you like to build model airplanes, and have friends in a big model airplane group that you participate in, please see if they wouldn't mind if you shared it there!
I have spoken with the administrator of the contest, and he could not care less where the votes come from as long as they are real people with real Facebook accounts, their vote is welcome!

Here once again are the voting instructions to share :

Go to this page and give it a "like"
https://www.facebook.com/Roxie.Inthecity/








Click to open the comments under the very first picture at the top of the page

Scroll through those comments to find Timberlee's photo and give her a "like"








Come on Poodle Power, if we all pull our resources together we can turn this contest around for Timi ❤????❤?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

tiny poodles, your last post about voting seems to have gotten lost. not sure what is going on, but maybe you need to repeat what you said about the contest administrator not having any problems with using any means (as long as not illegal, i assume) to bring in votes for timi.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Timi is on a bit of a roll today ?!
Now is the time for all of our Poodle Friends to call upon all of their resources to bring in some votes for Timi❤?❤
I have spoken with the Administrator of the contest and absolutely any way that you might have of requesting votes for Timi (Social Media, Facebook Groups, Websites - as long as they are real people with real Facebook accounts voting for Timi, it is perfectly fine). Heck, if you want to put a billboard up or hand out flyers on the street corner, that is OK too lol!
Here is what you need to ask folks to do :

Go to this page ?https://www.facebook.com/Roxie.Inthecity/
And give it a "like"








Then click to open the comments under the very first picture at the top of the page








Then scroll through the comments to find Timberlee's Christmas photo and give her a "like"


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

patk said:


> tiny poodles, your last post about voting seems to have gotten lost. not sure what is going on, but maybe you need to repeat what you said about the contest administrator not having any problems with using any means (as long as not illegal, i assume) to bring in votes for timi.


The post was removed at TP's request so she could edit it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Timi is really rolling, Poodle Power is kicking in!?❤???❤??❤


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's looking Good Tiny! Last time I looked Timi had 197 votes.......Do you know what place she is in 'now'?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> It's looking Good Tiny! Last time I looked Timi had 197 votes.......Do you know what place she is in 'now'?


I believe that she is in third place, but there are only prizes for first and second place - she keeps getting more votes, but of course so does everyone else lol
One more voting day left!???
Contest ends Saturday at 1:00 EST


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

?Correction? the contest ends tomorrow at 10:00PM EST, not 1:00 PM!
So keep the Poodle Power Votes coming for Timi ?❤


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Timi is doing really well, I am amazed at how kind Poodle People can be! Even if she does not win the contest we have won many new friends and a renewed faith in the kindness of strangers (at least the poodle loving ones) ?❤?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well as you may have guessed, Timi did not win the contest, she came in 3rd. But actually, just being in the contest had precisely the results that I had hoped winning it would, so I am quite happy with the outcome (stay tuned for more info on that in the future).
And I cannot begin to express how wonderful it feels to have found out how many incredibly kind and supportive friends Timi and I have in the Poodle Community - that is a prize that nobody can take away from us and we will cherish it forever ❤?❤


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations to timi and her poodle people! maybe you can start work on a video: timi conquers all!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Timi has been a wondrous ambassador for the Poodles and it surely sounds like you had great success in meeting new people and sharing her beauty and personality. And that's a win!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> Timi has been a wondrous ambassador for the Poodles and it surely sounds like you had great success in meeting new people and sharing her beauty and personality. And that's a win!



Yes, in that sense she really won first prize!? I am very happy with how it turned out!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My only regret about not being on FB.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Congrats on winning third place, Timi! I've been watching your progress since casting my vote. You've earned it! Especially among all those Yorkie photos, you shine like a star! They were cute too but I've always been partial to poodles


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Coco86 said:


> Congrats on winning third place, Timi! I've been watching your progress since casting my vote. You've earned it! Especially among all those Yorkie photos, you shine like a star! They were cute too but I've always been partial to poodles



Thank you, that was a very sweet thing to say ? There were many incredibly adorable Yorkies in that contest, and I am sure that Timi does not mind that Yorkies won - she adores Yorkies, and lights up when we see one in the dog park!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Yorkies, smorkies...Timi was the only dog in MY contest.


----------

